# poor def quality issues p20ee& p22fe



## jmsm187 (Feb 20, 2016)

Got about 500 miles from home had a cel come on and the dreaded poor def quality countdown light. Not the first for either. Took to a unknown dealer and was told that it had codes p20ee and p22fe. They informed me that it needed a nox sensor and the p20ee code needs a reflash to the ecm and a manual regen, And def fluid test... none the less it was going to be a $1000 bill. I told them not to touch it, ordered a new nox sensor. Going to trailer it home next week and put the new nox sensor in. Any info/ ideas to the dealers insight? Love the car. But this may be the final straw. Btw car has 42k miles


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Reviewing the information for the CEL codes you mentioned, it looks like the only issue you have is that your number 2 NOx sensor is having an issue with the sensing element. Most likely the sensor is shot. The other code (P20EE) is most likely related to the bad sensor, along with your poor DEF message (although this can be a separate issue, the first thing you have to tackle is the sensor). There is a service bulletin related to this code as well that states that it can be caused by a software anomaly, but I would change the NOx sensor and see where that leaves you.


----------



## jmsm187 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yea that's my plan. Got the sensor coming for $230. That's a long way from the $1000 dollar bill they were going to have me pay. Anyone know what a dealership usally charges for a reflash for a new software update? Should be free since the know there's a problem with the old, in my opinion


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Shouldn't be more than 100 or 200, but it's not something I would worry about unless you still have issues after the sensor change.


----------



## jmsm187 (Feb 20, 2016)

That what I was going to do. Thanks alot for the info


----------



## Ktmc718 (Apr 23, 2021)

jmsm187 said:


> Yea that's my plan. Got the sensor coming for $230. That's a long way from the $1000 dollar bill they were going to have me pay. Anyone know what a dealership usally charges for a reflash for a new software update? Should be free since the know there's a problem with the old, in my opinion


Curious how this turned out for you as im having the same issue with mine right now.... any guidance would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Ktmc718 said:


> Curious how this turned out for you as im having the same issue with mine right now.... any guidance would be greatly appreciated!!


Start by getting gretio app and an obdlink Bluetooth connector. Then you can do your own def quality test and dpf regen


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

What obdlink bluetooth connector do you or anyone else prefer ? I have a samsung a10e smartphone . is one obdlink bluetooth connector better than another or are they all about the same ?


----------



## Ktmc718 (Apr 23, 2021)

CamaroKidZ28 said:


> Start by getting gretio app and an obdlink Bluetooth connector. Then you can do your own def quality test and dpf regen


Tried that already and no luck. Both nox sensors have been replaced. Then the dealership changed the pump, still didn't fix it. Now the want to do the whole catalytic converter. I don't believe in their "diagnoses" so am having a hard time believing that will even fix it 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ktmc718 said:


> Tried that already and no luck. Both nox sensors have been replaced. Then the dealership changed the pump, still didn't fix it. Now the want to do the whole catalytic converter. I don't believe in their "diagnoses" so am having a hard time believing that will even fix it 🤦‍♀️


It’s never the catalyst itself. Maybe if it rusts itself open. But that’s about it. And plugging the SCR cat is basically impossible.

When it is the cat it’s an issue which forms usually within the first 5,000mi from a mfg defect.

These aren’t gas engines where they can get so hot they melt the cat.


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Ktmc718 said:


> Tried that already and no luck. Both nox sensors have been replaced. Then the dealership changed the pump, still didn't fix it. Now the want to do the whole catalytic converter. I don't believe in their "diagnoses" so am having a hard time believing that will even fix it 🤦‍♀️


Did you get the app? What are the NOx #s? NOx 2 should be %30 of NOx 1
Alldata says p22fe can be set by intake leaks, exhaust leaks, physical damage, or soot plugged sensors. 


Why did they change the def pump? Was it not spraying? If you got the gretio app you can pull the def injector out and run an injector test, only takes a few minutes. You can see the def pump pressure. The DEF tank temp, All egt sensors, and NOx levels. It sounds like they are guessing and checking. Which is what I just did trying to fix mine I guess. But at least I wasn't paying them to do it.

Snipesy made the app, he could probably give you more detail than I can. But it is quite a handy tool whether you need to fix your car or just want to keep an eye on things


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

no66mac said:


> What obdlink bluetooth connector do you or anyone else prefer ? I have a samsung a10e smartphone . is one obdlink bluetooth connector better than another or are they all about the same ?


Obdlink mx or lx. I got the mx it's actually pretty nice. The appt hat comes with it can read most modules on the car. The downside is that the mx is $100


----------

